# New camera, a. chlorechis, c. albolabris



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I got a new JVC Everio GZ HD10 camcorder which does good still pictures, seems to be doing well, hope you like.

Female Atheris Chlorechis









Male Atheris Chlorechis









Female Cryptelytrops Albolabris (in shed cycle)










There are some new HD videos on youtube now too, finally: victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I looooove _A chlorechis_............ nice pics too


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

All of the atheris complex are stunning! Is anyone regularly breeding any of them apart from _chlorechis_?

David


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

If anyone over here is breeding chlorechis, I want some!!!!!


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*pics Chlorechis*



Piraya1 said:


> I got a new JVC Everio GZ HD10 camcorder which does good still pictures, seems to be doing well, hope you like.
> 
> Male Atheris Chlorechis
> image
> ...


Particularly loved your close up here mate. 

Atheris sp. are very beautiful looking. I seem to be wondering about Atheris sp. or Kalimanton Waglers ownership wise lately rather than N.Nivea. 

I just have to consider actually being envenomated even with the best protocols I just know it could happen. The viper bite will be seriously painful I'm sure.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah yes, I truly adore All atheris sp, one of the most beautiful, I have just aquired a n. nivea there last week, I have a new video up of her. Touch wood my reflexes will stay with me until I am old because she's a foul little thing.
Here she is here...
YouTube - Naja Nivea cape cobra.mov


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Naja nivea*

You've just made my day mate :mf_dribble: SUPER VID!!!!

Thats an absolutely amazing looking specimen you've acquired. Hmmm i just love N.Nivea...love...- oh well back to the drawing board for me then, cheers :lol2:

Seeing your new N.Nivea (admittedly with incredible colouring I havent seen before!) is truly superb. Keep posting vids, many thanks.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*vid*

I particularly liked the mouse tail going down-like-spaghetti-whilst-hooding footage towards the end :lol2:

Great camcorder too. A very tricky species for sure, handle with extreme care if on that hook as I'm sure you will my friend.

I've recently changed back to wearing gloves when changing the water bowl...and thats for my FWC....just in case she is disturbed suddenly and bites completely out of character...sure you'll be gloved up though dude as your female is absolute lightning.

Fully protected glove and your day can be so much nicer :2thumb:

The gloves can come off my FWC once she's out, Cape's don't care about their keepers loving attention... :bash:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

They sure don't...but not many snakes do anyway.


----------



## pythonpower (Apr 24, 2007)

Piraya1 said:


> I got a new JVC Everio GZ HD10 camcorder which does good still pictures, seems to be doing well, hope you like.
> 
> Female Atheris Chlorechis
> image *check the grin lol*
> ...


 
fangtastic :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ive been offerd a nice cape but still umming and ahrring about it but i am definatky going to have the Morrocan black always loved them.
Good luck with yours mate and great video
Lee


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*haha*



Piraya1 said:


> They sure don't...but not many snakes do anyway.


yeah i'd say most cold blooded creatures are somewhat reserved for sure, but my FWC is quite amicable if i stroke her head.

Vipers for sure hold a certain amount of fury, and even a <very> limited number of these have been tamed over time according to verifiable accounts. Some Cobras are trainable to a remarkable degree. 

Regrettably Cape's suffer quite a bit of intimidation and hatred in their native surroundings so they have a naturally in-built protection circuit I suppose. Poor things, even squirrels tell them to get lost.

Still at least they're not "fire" breathing dragons :lol2:


----------



## Big Jamie (Mar 5, 2009)

That second pic is amazing, that eye is MENTAL... :notworthy:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I love that second picture myself, he has a great set of eyes compared to the female. 
Lee - I was uhmmming and arrrhing myself about this snake for a while as it was a kaouthia I was looking for but this one seems to have good coloration, I've seen some seriously ugly niveas on the net...

The pair of chlorechis have separated themselves now to different sides of their enclosure, she's looking a bit chubby but it could be as late as april/may before I see any definite gravid appearance if the deed has been done.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Naja nivea*

you chose a beauty mate. 

:2thumb::no1:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Some great looking snakes there, watched you youtube video great btw thanks for sharing. :2thumb:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Thanks everyone, I love that second picture myself, he has a great set of eyes compared to the female.
> Lee - I was uhmmming and arrrhing myself about this snake for a while as it was a kaouthia I was looking for but this one seems to have good coloration, I've seen some seriously ugly niveas on the net...
> 
> The pair of chlorechis have separated themselves now to different sides of their enclosure, she's looking a bit chubby but it could be as late as april/may before I see any definite gravid appearance if the deed has been done.


TBH i am looking at getting a few cobras as i have always been more into vipers but have worked with a few so have some experience i have the chance at the moment to take on black & white spitters, reds later in the year morroccan black which i have made up my mind that i am going to have, also been offerd leucistic monocled and the cape and snouted cobras i would love them all and have put them on my licence just in case....lol every time i look at the cape i think "lovely snake...nasty venom"


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, a very nasty venom, something that constantly runs through my head more so than the other snakes I keep. I would still choose a cape over any spitter. Then again not many people have cape cobras...


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Stunning snakes and photos : victory:


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*venom*

As I understand it Cape Cobra venom has a "small" molecular size in comparison to other venoms.

This means it is much easier to absorb through the body. As well as being the most toxic African elapid species anyway.

And extremely defensive.

And nervous.

:lol2:

And wonderful. I love 'em personally.


----------

